# Just ordered a Sempre frame



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

50cm and celeste on order. I'll be using a mixture of Record and Chorus parts as well as my 53/39 Quarq, but I'll dig a little further as it goes along. I'll still keep my C2C around, but it will be mostly retired when the new Sempre is together.


----------



## pickled (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome. Let's see it when it's done!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Apparently the frame arrived yesterday. That's more than a little quicker than expected, especially as long as I've had to wait for other Bianchis and other parts. Guess I'll need to start thinking about ordering the rest of the parts.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you decided which wheels you'll put on it? If so, then what wheels?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

spade2you said:


> 50cm and celeste on order. I'll be using a mixture of Record and Chorus parts as well as my 53/39 Quarq, but I'll dig a little further as it goes along. I'll still keep my C2C around, but it will be mostly retired when the new Sempre is together.


Pics, please


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'll try to get pics at some point. It's at the shop and I really haven't invested much time in figuring out the components yet other than my Quarq for the crank.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jpdigital said:


> Have you decided which wheels you'll put on it? If so, then what wheels?


Something strong and cheap. Won't be racing this bike, but plenty of training. Perhaps Edge or Neuvation alloy wheels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to pictures, thrusting that yours will be a tasteful and effective build.

May I suggest Zondas, and maybe even 2-way fit? I'd like more feedback on tubeless, haha.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't know if I'll ever go tubeless. Switched to Conti Gatorskins and have had good luck so far. They're heavy and don't roll well, but seem pretty durable. 

Even though this will be my "beater" bike, I'm thinking about using Record shifters and deraileurs with a Chorus cassette since I like the improved shifting and still want a little durability. Might even go with black bar tape.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm quite pleased with the 25mm GP4seasons (with latex tubes) I put on my 2003 Eurus' for gravel fun. The roll ok on asfalt and seem to be able to take the beating.

I use one bike for everything, but then I'm only doing say 4000 km a year.

Black bar tape is sacrilege.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Black bar tape can last forever. I like my celeste tape, but I end up replacing it when it looks too junky.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

where are the photos?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

KM1.8T said:


> where are the photos?


Still haven't ordered any components, other than the Quarq crank I'm already running on the TT bike. To be honest, I was a little surprised it arrived so soon after my other frames. I just want it assembled for base training in Oct/Nov. Probably using the wheels on my C2C.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'll finally try to get pics next week. I also snagged a 928 SLIASP frame. I've been riding a lot and not working as much overtime as I should to get the funds to put the Sempre together. I still hope to have it mid Nov-Dec for when I start my base training.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a feeling you are going to be VERY pleasantly surprised by just how much you'll love the Sempre. I recently purchased one and have felt exactly that way. The Sempre was last on my list of bikes I was seriously considering until I spent a little time riding one and was sold. Its a very predictable and intuitive ride. It climbs well (very stiff in the bb), sprints fairly well, and is comfortable on longer rides. I'm anxious to hear what you think once its built up so please post back and definitely share some pics!!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

namaSSte said:


> I have a feeling you are going to be VERY pleasantly surprised by just how much you'll love the Sempre. I recently purchased one and have felt exactly that way. The Sempre was last on my list of bikes I was seriously considering until I spent a little time riding one and was sold. Its a very predictable and intuitive ride. It climbs well (very stiff in the bb), sprints fairly well, and is comfortable on longer rides. I'm anxious to hear what you think once its built up so please post back and definitely share some pics!!


Will do. I've spent a lot of time on the C2C, Crono, and T-Cube, so it will be interesting to see how it rides compared to these. I'll be duplicating my C2C geometry after a recent fit adjustment. 

I'm not going all out on light components since this will be my main riding/training bike.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

spade2you said:


> I'm not going all out on light components since this will be my main riding/training bike.


I didn't either. I do have some carbon wheels on it which are arguably light, but the rest is 105. Rough weight is between 16.5-17.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Picked out my components. Was short on time, so we'll have to settle for the 928SL for the moment.


----------

